

John Resig goes cold turkey on Hacker News  - sambeau
https://twitter.com/#!/jeresig/status/126329947475283968

======
sambeau
Also:

<https://twitter.com/#!/jeresig/status/126330178984087553>

    
    
      Stopped visting them cold turkey to see how my behaviour
      would change. Want to cut out Facebook and Twitter as well,
      if possible.

------
there
i'm not sure reading more twitter and facebook is something to be proud of.

------
rorrr
What was the point of that?

HN and Reddit are so much more useful than Twitter and Facebook.

And while NYT is not horrible, it's like limiting your worldview from the
whole world to one local newspaper.

